# Over winter?



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Anyone here leave their trail cams up over winter?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Did it last year with lackluster results. Gonna give it another shot, but I'm gonna set it to take at least two pictures every day. One at noon and one at about 5 p.m. I usually like video and that's why last winter was such a bust. Not much in the way of critters, but Im willing to set it up to see the effect of deep snow.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

I am going to try it this year. My camera is in a location that should have big game funneling thru on their way to lower elevation. Next week I am going to go put new lithium batteries and a fresh card in it.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Hiked in for the first time after setting the camera 11/6. Had a lot fewer pictures than I was hoping for, the card had 114 pics on it. I had set it for 3 pic bursts at 30 intervals (38 triggering events). I feel a combination of low activity and the cold making the camera not function were the reasons for such a low amount of pictures. Caught the elk passing thru in December and the deer started showing up late March. Here are some of the highlights:


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Here is the reason I feel the camera did not function well in the cold:









Followed by these two pics:
















The camera was extremely slow to trigger.


----------

